# Travel bike: Ritchey Break Away system or S and S couplers



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I have't found any head-to-head comparisons. Which system is preferable, all other things being equal?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Ritchey Break Away is a lot less expensive if you're looking at buying a new travel frame anyway. The Ritchey price includes carrying case, so it is quite a bargain. Just adding S&S couplers to an existing frame and buying a case to hold it all could cost more money. If you're adding S&S to a new frame it would probably cost you twice as much as the Ritchey.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm stil in the planning stage, but here's what I was considering. I have a "race" bike and a fixie that I use to commute/winter training. I'd also like to have a travel bike. I thought that maybe I could replace my fixie with a versitile custom travel frame. 

I'm looking at a Curtlo custom frame and it's about $200 more for the Ritchey and about $400 more for the S and S. I'm curious whether the S and S is a lot better as it's more expensive.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

We have a pair of Ritchey Break-aways and have traveled with them a couple times. They travel very well, ride very well, and assemble/disassemble pretty easily. I recommend them highly. They were also quite affordable because they came with Ultegra 9sp parts. I think they are great travel bikes.

I haven't used the S&S system. I have friends with S&S bikes, and they like them quite well too. My sense is that both systems work very well for securely assembling a bike and for breaking-down with comparable ease. 

The main distinctions I see between an off-the-rack Ritchey and a custom S&S are convenience and cost. Our Ritcheys are not our main road bikes (although they could be), so it's easy for us to leave them packed and ready to go with minimal preparation. They are clean and in good shape whenever we are ready to go. Friends whose main custom rides are S&S bikes have one bike to ride or prepare for a trip. There is also just one bike if the travel bike goes missing or is damaged. 

Their bikes are much nicer than our Ritcheys, but I'm not sure the difference is great enough for the not-hardcore travel trips we tend to do. Also, the concern over losing or damaging a $1100 Ritchey travel frame over a $4000 Serotta Ti dream frame is pretty different. To do a very hard overseas ride, like PBP, I'm not sure what bike I would take or use. Maybe the fitted dream travel bike would be best.

If I were to have only one bike, I would lean toward getting one with couplers. I wouldn't much care between S&S and Ritchey. With more than one bike, I like having a travel bike that is on the more affordable side of the spectrum in view of the potential for damage to and loss of a bike while traveling. After all, each trip is a whole new adventure and risk for damage or loss.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Is the Ritchey case actually within the size specs of the airlines? - TF


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

No, but I've not yet heard of anyone being billed for it.

I love my steel Ritchey. I got the frame only, fitting it out with SRAM Rival I got from my LBS, using wheels I already had. All said, around $2k with the Deluxe case. The 52cm bike, complete with my relatively heavy Powertap wheel, is a touch under 18 lb, including steel bottle cages, only 1 lb heavier than my Al Fuji "race bike". And the steel has a good feel on rough roads, clearly better than the Fuji. The relatively steep Ritchey seat tube works well for me.

Dan


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I've never ridden a Ritchey Breakaway but I have an '89 Schwinn Circuit that's been retrofitted with S&S couplers. My total investment is $610 including the bike (used from the LBS), installed couplers, powdercoat, miscellaneous fittings and a corrugated plastic travel box. I am very happy with the bike. In fact, it's the best rider I've got. I loved the Shimano Sante components so I didn't change a thing. Didn't even have to change the saddle, a Selle San Marco Concor, because it fit me very well. The bike was in almost perfect shape when I bought it and I cringed when the coupler installation meant I would have to get it refinished but the powdercoat came out virtually the same color as the original and I am very happy with it. It's 7spd but the downtube shifters work so nicely that I like it better than any brifters I've used (Shimano and Campy, 8,9 and 10spd). The Circuit was the poor mans Paramount. Same frame design and made from Columbus SL. The Sante components were a small step down from Dura Ace but above 600 (Ultegra of it's day). The components are pearl white and the frame lipstick red. It rides like a Paramount, that is, very nicely, thank you. Can't tell the difference from a non-coupled frame.

This is a long way of saying you can get a very enjoyable travel bike for less money than a new Ritchey. I don't have a hard side travel case but had a corrugated plastic box custom cut for the proper dimensions for airline travel and put it together myself with pop rivets and nylon straps. I've used it three times thus far and I estimate it will be good for many more trips. It won't last as long as a hard side case but it only cost $30 and will serve me well for the one or two trips a year I take with the bike.

I wouldn't have a travel bike if I had to invest $2500 for a new one. Retrofitting a used bike was my only choice and I'm glad I made it.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Is the Ritchey case actually within the size specs of the airlines? - TF


It's main dimensions are within spec. There is a technical deviation from the dimensions in that there is a plastic hemisphere the projects from the center of the case. It's where the cassette sits. I suspect a diligent ticket agent could find the box oversized because of that. However, the main dimensions are legal, and no-one has even bothered to measure those in two trips.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> I've never ridden a Ritchey Breakaway but I have an '89 Schwinn Circuit that's been retrofitted with S&S couplers. My total investment is $610 including the bike (used from the LBS), installed couplers, powdercoat, miscellaneous fittings and a corrugated plastic travel box.


How did you retro fit it? 

I've seen some killer steel bikes on ebay that would make a nice travel/commuter ride. 

Do you send the frame away and they add the couplers? If so, what's the price?


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I took it up to Calhoun Cycles in St. Paul. They work with Kurt Goodrich, a framebuilder (does contract work for Rivendell) who actually installs the couplers. It was $300 a couple of years ago. Here's pictures of the finished product. Still looks the same but with different tires, went with Conti http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=306799#post306799


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

The Deluxe case is actually a bit over, even without counting the well for the cassette. This makes it easier to fit the wheels in: no deflation of tires is needed, for example, and they can be offset relative to each other to fit the axles next to each other.

See:
http://www.ritcheylogic.com/web/Rit.../web/EN/main/breakaway/20796/21926/21927.html
9"+26"+29" = 64"

The usual limit is 62". For example:
http://www.aa.com/content/travelInformation/baggage/baggageAllowance.jhtml

Dan


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Many frame builders will retro-fit*



Pablo said:


> How did you retro fit it?
> 
> I've seen some killer steel bikes on ebay that would make a nice travel/commuter ride.
> 
> Do you send the frame away and they add the couplers? If so, what's the price?


I had my Atlantis retro-fitted with S&S couplings by a local framebuilder. Sandsmachine, who makes the couplings has a list of approved builders. My cost was about $800 just for the couplings and their installation. Each builder will be different. You will also have to factor in the cost of re-painting (deciding on full or partial repaint), the cost of the case and a few little add-ons like the cable splitters, the special wrench and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I checked into getting one of my bikes retrofitted with S&S couplers and it was much more expensive than I anticipated. However, I was thinking about doing it to my titanium bike, which accounted for some of the cost. The titanium frame wouldn't need painting touchups, however, which might be needed for a painted steel or aluminum frame.

One potential downside to the Ritchey is the geometry. Ritcheys have relatively short heat tubes and long top tubes with steep seat tube angles. So they suit someone who like to ride in a stretched out position and lower handlebars. My needs are different, or I probably would have bought a Ritchey Breakaway already.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I want to hear about your travel box.*



Mel Erickson said:


> .... I don't have a hard side travel case but had a corrugated plastic box custom cut for the proper dimensions for airline travel and put it together myself with pop rivets and nylon straps. I've used it three times thus far and I estimate it will be good for many more trips. It won't last as long as a hard side case but it only cost $30 and will serve me well for the one or two trips a year I take with the bike.......


Hod did you make it? Where did you find the material? Got any pix?

Tell all!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Pablo said:


> How did you retro fit it?
> 
> I've seen some killer steel bikes on ebay that would make a nice travel/commuter ride.
> 
> Do you send the frame away and they add the couplers? If so, what's the price?



Just like I did with this one,

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93563&highlight=bailey


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

My nickel (inflation), I test rode a Ritchey Break-Away a few years ago and could not tell any difference between it and my Cannondale 2.8. The Break-Away felt more relaxed then other Ritchey frames I have tried.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Boy now, you're asking me to remember from two years ago. I searched the interwebs for plastic corrugated boxes and found a company in Iowa, pretty sure this is the one http://www.custommadeboxes.com/custom_made_boxes.html They make custom boxes and will fill an order for any amount. They were nice people to work with. Gave them my dimensions for a telescoping tray box (see the styles here http://www.custommadeboxes.com/custom_made_boxes.html), they gave me a quote and shipped me the box. I had to construct the box, it was shipped flat. I simply folded the box into shape, drilled small holes for pop rivets and riveted the box together. You can see six dots on each corner of the box in the diagram for a telescoping tray box. I put in pop rivets just like the diagram shows (smooth face of the pop rivet to the inside). I also pop riveted nylon straps, with buckles, to the bottom of the box, four straps total, two in each direction. These secure the lid. I've got pictures of the whole contraption at home and will try and post them. I think the box cost around $30.

I took pictures each step of the way when packing the bike so I wouldn't forget how it goes. I still pack it slightly different almost every time. I put the pictures in the box along with instructions. I made supports for the inside of the box to keep it from crushing. The supports are made from pvc pipe and pvc fittings like these (see below).

I also lay two nylon straps with buckles across the bottom of the box with the ends hanging outside the box. Once I get everything packed and the supports in place I wrap the straps across the top of the bike and cinch everything real tight. This does two things, it keeps things from shifting and rubbing and it also allows a baggage inspector to just pick the whole thing out of the box as a unit to inspect it if necessary. No need to unpack something they would never get repacked. I also include my name and address and my cell phone number in case there are problems. Never got a call and don't think the box has ever been opened on a plane flight.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

$800 bucks? Boy, that's steep. Mine cost around $300 and that included the wrench. Don't forget the paste for the couplers.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*S&s*

If you go to the S&S site, http://www.sandsmachine.com/, you can find out all you want. They also have a list of builders that do retrofits. And, there are less and more expensive couplers so that can affect the price. 

I have an S&S coupled bike and it's been fantastic. I was a bit anxious putting it all together the first time and then going out and racing. No problems, you quickly forget about them.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Bilenky is the cheapest retrofitter I was able to find online. They have a good reputation too.

Check out this link--you can get the whole price list, including the accessories you'd want.

Bilenky retrofit prices


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> Bilenky is the cheapest retrofitter I was able to find online. They have a good reputation too.


Retro-fitting isn't cheap. $460 for a steel retro-fit, $340 for repaint with decals, $350 for bag and packing -- $1150 total, plus shipping both ways, I suspect. Our new Ultegra level Ritcheys were $1500 (on sale). $1150 might be a bargain compared to a current Ritchey at full retail if one has a good steel bike to cut. On the other hand, $1150 is alot to pour into a bike with a marginal frame or components.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

The main problem with the Ritchey bikes is the Ritchey bikes. Not that there's anything wrong with them per se but you're limited to what they offer. With S&S couplers the skys the limit (almost). You can create a travel bike out of a wide selection and variety of frames. You have a much wider choice of material, geometry, paint, braze ons, etc. You get to pick what you like instead of Ritchey picking what you get. For many people this will not be a big constraint. However, I and others have shown that you can get a really nice travel bike for less money, if that's what you want. S&S has numerous examples of bikes with their couplers that demonstrate the skys the limit, in cost and choice. If you really want a choice then S&S is the way to go.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's a couple of pictures of the box. The first one shows some of the stuff I use to pack the bike, including a support. You can see it in the upper left. I use three in a triangle to keep the box from getting crushed. The second picture is the box with the lid on and straps cinched. That's the way it travels. I bought a $12 folding Samsonite luggage cart that I use to roll the box through the airport, just like luggage. It fits in my carry on.


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

Mel Erickson said:


> The main problem with the Ritchey bikes is the Ritchey bikes. Not that there's anything wrong with them per se but you're limited to what they offer..


Well, Ritchey sells the frame alone, so there's no reason to limit oneself to their component choice. So then it comes down to geometry. If neither the road bike or the cross bike has suitable geometry, then it's not a good choice. I lucked out: the geometry worked great for me.

On the other end of the spectrum, a custom-built steel frame with S&S couplers is going to fit like a glove, no compromises. For example, Steve Rex (rexcycles.com) will sell one for around $1745. The Ritchey is around $1.1k, w/ the deluxe case, so it's obviously more economical.

Then there's Bike Friday. The small wheels make for squirrelly handling, though.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

bikeboy389 said:


> Bilenky is the cheapest retrofitter I was able to find online. They have a good reputation too.
> 
> Check out this link--you can get the whole price list, including the accessories you'd want.
> 
> Bilenky retrofit prices


The guy that did mine was Cdn $500 (now-a-days that's about USD $475 ) which included the cost of repainting.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

That's my point. With S&S couplers you have your choice of any conventional tubed steel or Ti frame out there (conventional meaning round tubes) with any geometry, from any manufacturer with any parts spec. With Ritchey you've got two frame styles with two geometrys, and that's it. For many people this will work. You can also go pretty cheap with some nice older steel frames. I picked up my beautiful Schwinn Circuit with a pristine Shimano Sante group for $225. With retrofit I've got less than $650 into it. It's very possible to get a fine bike (the Circuit is the same frame as the Paramount, built with Columbus SL tubing) for a lot less money. You can also spend a lot more than a Ritchey but that's the beauty of it. You've got a wide range of cost and geometry choices (not to mention color too) with S&S. With Ritchey, you've got Ritchey.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

*What about other custom builders doing Break-Aways?*

Has anyone investigetd the possibility of another builder using the Break-Away design rather than go with S & S couplers? I know Dahon uses the design on some of their models.


----------



## rush01 (Aug 29, 2007)

I ride a Gunnar Crosshair's with couplers as my day to day bike. I love the long top tube and that it comes with all of the mounts for racks and bottles. It is by far the most versatile bike I've ever owned. It has the clearance for wide tires (including 35mm studded). I typically run standard 23-25mm tires for daily use and then switch to others as needed. I've comfortably done centuries on it also.

As a matter of disclosure, I am one of the owner of a shop that carry's Gunnar's, but all 4 owners do use the crosshair as their travel and touring bike.

Good Luck,
Rush Carter
CS West Bikes
719-633-5565
Colroado Springs


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Fast Eddie said:


> Has anyone investigetd the possibility of another builder using the Break-Away design rather than go with S & S couplers? I know Dahon uses the design on some of their models.


A custom Curtlo frame with the Ritchey system is about $1000 (without fork) and a frame with S and S is about $200 more.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*I chose S&S...*

I got a steel IF Crown Jewel that I had retrofitted at Elliot Bay Bicycles in Seattle a few years ago. Great frame, and I'm happy to have it when I show up in Jersey, or wherever.

I do like the look (or lack thereof) of the Ritchey system, but I'd agree with all posters above who said, "if you want anything but a Ritchey, S&S is the way to go."

Truth be told, I'm going to pull the trigger at the beginning of Sept. and send the frame, fork, and stem to Spectrum for a new powdercoat, I like it that much. 

Just today, I called S&S directly to get the frame pads that they sell. I've traveled many, many times with this bike, and I'm getting tired of the rinky-dink pipe covers that I've had for years. Not that there's anything wrong with Mel's box, it's just time for an upgrade for me.

Having a dream bike when you show up on a vacation is really, really cool. You'll feel like you're at home, even with a nasty case of Montezuma's Revenge.


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of the box. The first one shows some of the stuff I use to pack the bike, including a support. You can see it in the upper left. I use three in a triangle to keep the box from getting crushed.


I have been searching for the round part used in the supports. What are they?

soup


----------



## Mo Tobas (Jul 4, 2021)

My Ritchey breakaway has gone all over the world with me with never a hitch. Rides like a dream and travels with no problems. I’ll probably try to swap for a smaller frame, as I have lost some height due to age. However, I want another Mr Ritchey.


----------

